# Suggestions on how to haul logs?



## Srbenda (Oct 17, 2011)

I had a few trees taken down by the semi-hurricane, back in August. 

I have some oak and locust, and they were straight trees, so I had them cut into 8' sections and left by the road.  I now need to move them to another section of my property where I plan to have a portable sawmill turn them into board. 

However, I can't figure out how to move them.

I tried putting a rope around them, and my tractor (20hp) just spun it's wheels.  Then, I screwed a big circle eye bolt into the wood, and hooked it to a winch, and promptly straightened the eye bolt.  

Are there some rigging ideas that you have?  I can hook them to my truck, and pull them, but I need some ideas how to hook them up safely.  I just need to drag them about 200 yards down the road...

Ideas?


----------



## crackshot (Oct 17, 2011)

is there anyway you can spin the log with something,... this way you can roll them towards the destination???


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 17, 2011)

I have very similar cuts from the same storm... jockeyed them around the property just by wrapping a nylon tie-down around one end, hooking the other end of the strap to a 21hp Deere, and dragging away.  Tractor spinning wheels suggests they're... stuck?


----------



## Gark (Oct 17, 2011)

How large in diameter are they? Could you fix one end of a long rope to the ground, run the other end beneath the log center then  around the back of the log ... And over the top, back to where the ground rope is fixed. Now pull the top rope with truck to roll the log. Has worked here in the past...


----------



## pen (Oct 17, 2011)

If the truck will move them, why not just use a chain?  Hook the chain around the ball of your tow hitch if you have one.  

pen


----------



## project240 (Oct 17, 2011)

Can't believe your tractor wouldn't pull them... I'm thinking they must be some fairly large diameter logs for that to be the case.  Last year I was hauling some 6-7 ft, 12-14" diameter pine logs out and I just lifted and carried them out on my shoulder.


----------



## hman (Oct 17, 2011)

Easiest way and quickiest is use a skidsteer loader with a set of pallet forks.


----------



## pen (Oct 17, 2011)

hman said:
			
		

> Easiest way and quickiest is use a skidsteer loader with a set of pallet forks.



might as well just fire the helicopter up!

pen


----------



## Dune (Oct 17, 2011)

I use a device known as the wheel. This is not sacasm. I have a little dolly with two wheels, about the size of wheel barrow tires, about two feet apart. For some reason we call it "the wheel" 

Anyhow, using the wheel, one person can readily move a long heavy I beam or pipe or log.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 17, 2011)

If you get one of the pintle/ball combination hitches, it makes it a little easier to get a chain around it.  Does the tractor have a 3 pt lift?  Getting the lead end off the ground even a little makes a big difference.  My tractor isn't much bigger than that and has no problem with 24" logs  as long as I pick them up a little.  I run a chain from the draw bar over one of the ballast boxes and use the ballast box like a skid plate.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 17, 2011)

A "20hp tractor" can be a riding mower or a compact utility tractor.   What are we talking about here?


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 17, 2011)

Srbenda said:
			
		

> I had a few trees taken down by the semi-hurricane, back in August.
> 
> I have some oak and locust, and they were straight trees, so I had them cut into 8' sections and left by the road.  I now need to move them to another section of my property where I plan to have a portable sawmill turn them into board.
> 
> ...



Ya, what make & model tractor here? Especially since your truck will move 'em but the tractor won't. If you do this often enough there are some slick 3 pt attachments to move good size logs around with.

+1 on getting the lead end off the ground a bit.  Be careful dragging 'em down the road since the chain can dig in/scrape up the road.


----------



## mtneer (Oct 17, 2011)

Only 200 yds? I would buck it, maybe split the big rounds and wheelbarrow it out. It's labor intensive but this is what I have to do during wet seasons when I can't get my tractor up the steep muddy incline into my woods. I moved about 4 cords anywhere from 100 to 800 yds through mud, snow, slush with a barrow. Yes, I am insane :D (but it got me back in shape).


----------



## pen (Oct 17, 2011)

mtneer said:
			
		

> Only 200 yds? I would buck it, maybe split the big rounds and wheelbarrow it out. It's labor intensive but this is what I have to do during wet seasons when I can't get my tractor up the steep muddy incline into my woods. I moved about 4 cords anywhere from 100 to 800 yds through mud, snow, slush with a barrow. Yes, I am insane :D (but it got me back in shape).



Doubt he'd want boards that short  %-P 

pen


----------



## hman (Oct 17, 2011)

Pen,I've moved and pulled logs out of the woods with a Bobcat skidsteer loader.It's not like I was talking about a skidder.I was only making a suggestion without any of the sarcasm!


----------



## maple1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Get a trailer and roll them onto it.

Whoever ends up doing the sawing won't be too fussy about sawing stuff that has been dragged through the mud or across dirt.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 17, 2011)

Srbenda said:
			
		

> I had a few trees taken down by the semi-hurricane, back in August.
> 
> I have some oak and locust, and they were straight trees, so I had them cut into 8' sections and left by the road.  I now need to move them to another section of my property where I plan to have a portable sawmill turn them into board.
> 
> ...



Home made dray made for less than $10


----------



## Srbenda (Oct 17, 2011)

OK, Craftsman "garden tractor". 

The Toyo can pull 'em no problem, I just need an idea how to attach something (chain, rope, tow straps, etc) to the actual log so it will stay on.
These are red oak logs, about 24" diameter, and 8' long. 

They are definitely not lightweights...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 17, 2011)

Look at picture 3 of my post for attaching the logs.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Backwoods Savage has the right idea. Gets them off the ground - it's low so you should be able to roll them right on. You could go one step further & get a couple of wheels on the front if it, then your garden tractor should be able to handle them too. If they are to be milled, I would do what I could to avoid dragging them directly on the ground.


----------



## Dune (Oct 17, 2011)

Srbenda said:
			
		

> OK, Craftsman "garden tractor".
> 
> The Toyo can pull 'em no problem, I just need an idea how to attach something (chain, rope, tow straps, etc) to the actual log so it will stay on.
> These are red oak logs, about 24" diameter, and 8' long.
> ...



You use a slip hook on your chain instead of a grab hook. 

The slip hook grabs, the grab hook slips.


----------



## pen (Oct 17, 2011)

hman said:
			
		

> Pen,I've moved and pulled logs out of the woods with a Bobcat skidsteer loader.It's not like I was talking about a skidder.I was only making a suggestion without any of the sarcasm!



I've done the same.  W/ chains on they don't do badly at all.  But if the guy has easy access to one I doubt he'd even consider hooking the truck or the 20hp craftsman to it.  

pen


----------



## Kenster (Oct 17, 2011)

Maybe you borrow a trailer?  With a helper you could lift one end of a log onto the back of the trailer then slide the log all the way up.  That would keep you from dragging the log and getting it full of dirt and grit.  Sliding a bunch of logs is going to do a number on your road, too.  A trailer will prevent road damage.


----------



## maplewood (Oct 17, 2011)

A friend of mine used a car hood, courtesy of the junk yard, as a sled.  Flipped it shiny side down, cut a hole in the curved front to pass a chain through,
and connected the chain to the log.  Then pulling the log by the chain, the front of the log nestled into the hood, and the hood took all the abuse of the 
ground, rocks, stumps, grass, etc.
Worth about 2 cents....


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 17, 2011)

I like your logging dray, Backwoods Savage!

I agree with others--get the front end off the ground somehow, and skidding will be MUCH easier.  Log arch, dray, skidding cone, old automobile hood, etc.  Whatever fits your budget or you have around.


----------



## Kenster (Oct 17, 2011)

maplewood said:
			
		

> A friend of mine used a car hood, courtesy of the junk yard, as a sled.  Flipped it shiny side down, cut a hole in the curved front to pass a chain through



Now that's an interesting idea.  As long as the hood was pretty flat and did not have a center ridge that would act as a keel and not allow the "sled" to track straight while it's being towed.  Another use for the hood when not acting as a wood sled... It could be used for the roof of a mini- wood shed.  It would be a sled/shed!


----------



## Srbenda (Oct 17, 2011)

I can get a pallet easily, and/or make a dray.  Getting the logs onto the dray might be a bit tough, but it will roll easy enough.  
Excellent ideas, I will post photos of what I end up with, and how it works.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 17, 2011)

Dune said:
			
		

> You use a slip hook on your chain instead of a grab hook.
> 
> *The slip hook grabs, the grab hook slips.*



_Srbenda_, around here, Lowes keeps a log chain in stock.  It's not the best ever made, but it will get the job done.

Campbell Commercial 3/8" x 14' GR 30 Log Chain


----------



## Srbenda (Oct 17, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent.  Hopefully, I can do this without spending the $30, but I bet these guys have it too.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 17, 2011)

Srbenda said:
			
		

> I can get a pallet easily, and/or make a dray.  Getting the logs onto the dray might be a bit tough, but it will roll easy enough.
> Excellent ideas, I will post photos of what I end up with, and how it works.



I simply use a cant hook but if I were younger I'd have done like another fellow who helped me a few times and just lifted one end onto the dray and then slid the other one beside it. You could also use a couple ramps if you wanted to put another log on top.

fwiw, I skidded those logs in high gear and did not use 4wd at all. Even getting started and going up a grade was no problem. If using a small garden tractor or mower, to get it started moving one would pull at an angle rather than straight as that would get it started moving with much less effort. The same thing if one skids logs on the ground. Don't try pulling straight but start making the log roll by pulling on an angle. For this you can also wrap the chain to force the roll of the log.


----------



## Srbenda (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, it wasn't easy.  

I ended up calling my bobcat owning neighbor to get the logs moved. 

Anyway, here's a few shots of the sawmill in action, and some of the finished product. 












I used Woodchuck Enterprises out of Hockessin, DE to do the milling.  He did great work, and his pricing was very reasonable.


----------



## Wallyworld (Nov 6, 2011)

Srbenda said:
			
		

> OK, Craftsman "garden tractor".
> 
> The Toyo can pull 'em no problem, I just need an idea how to attach something (chain, rope, tow straps, etc) to the actual log so it will stay on.
> These are red oak logs, about 24" diameter, and 8' long.
> ...


Wrap a chain around the log, pull it, its that easy


----------



## pen (Nov 7, 2011)

Wallyworld said:
			
		

> Wrap a chain around the log, pull it, its that easy



Really? 

pen


----------



## tamarack (Nov 7, 2011)

Another vote for chain to your truck.


----------



## Wallyworld (Nov 7, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Wallyworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, really


----------



## pen (Nov 7, 2011)

Not sure why he'd chain it now considering he has already moved and milled it!


pen


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 7, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Not sure why he'd chain it now considering he has already moved and milled it!
> 
> 
> pen


LOL Ja, he could move it with his bare hands one board at a time.


----------



## bubba3228 (Nov 7, 2011)

Check out a video on you tube from log rite log arch. Very cool/ I tried to add a link but could not get it to work


----------



## pen (Nov 7, 2011)

This thread was completed as the original poster showed a successful finish 7 posts back or so!  

The fire is lit!  Not much to be gained by still putting matches to it.  

pen


----------

